# Fishr's Exo Terra 24x18x18



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I placed an order with Josh for the Exo Terra today!  After debate, it will house Epipedobates in the future. I'd like to see the plants fill in.

With thanks to Doug {Pumillo} these will be my lights. 
Ready Fit 2Ft x 2 Lamps T5 HO Fluorescent Fixture

The effect I'm going for is something along like this:



























Where the "roots" come down, and go out in front of the glass.

I'll post more soon. 

Thanks everyone!
Jessica


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very cool idea. Can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Mitch. I have the piece of wood that gave mr the idea. I'll post a pic of it later today when I get back.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

The first piece, {the one that looks more like a tree with the two arms branching out on the sides) was the piece that gave me the idea for the design.

But, then I found a second piece of wood I wasn't using {it's more low to the ground}. 

I might use both. We'll see.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a nice example of a build along the same lines:

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Commercial Exhibits

It is a cool idea.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Subscribed. I love watching viv take shape from the very beginning. Especially when the original poster keeps updating even years later.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Ven, woot! Those pics are sweet.

Alex, I'll be sure to keep updating.  

There's a current blizzard going on so I wonder if that will set shipping back. 

For plants though, I have an awesome nursery near my house that have robust, healthy plants and at fair prices too. Also, I'll be doing an order with Tropiflora once the build is complete.

I'm thinking of using coco fiber as the background using the expandable foam. I've seen several photos of the clay background with kitty litter but not into the looks of it even when it's filled in. 

So yeah, kind of giddy like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Picked up some Great Stuff today but couldn't find the black silicone. There's always tomorrow. Had a weird dream last night about the Swiss Family Robinson. So I got to thinkin' with my design in mind, a Swiss Family Robinson Abondoned Frog home could be pretty epic.  A coco house of sorts set up high and polished rock footsteps up to the house could be an interesting look. My dream even suggested a swing off a tree...

I had a lot of caffience for sleep...

Anyway, still waiting on Josh to ship the cage and my lights.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool idea! Always wanted to do that myself. I have a 29 gallon I'm converting to a tall. My use Sports-docs method as I love his vert set-ups...but a rooted tree would be really cool!

I'm actually a sculptor. My avatar is a sculpture I made and cast in latex of a prop from a movie.

I would love to sculpt something like this on a board out of clay to fit a standard sized tank or something and mold it in silicone. I would then cast it in a rigid foam or resin and paint it realistically. It's a lot of work but with the mold I could at least sell a limited number of 10 or something.

Great idea!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

> I would love to sculpt something like this on a board out of clay to fit a standard sized tank or something and mold it in silicone. I would then cast it in a rigid foam or resin and paint it realistically. It's a lot of work but with the mold I could at least sell a limited number of 10 or something.


 Omg. Michaelangelo is my favorite artist of all time! Do you have a website I can browse through your work? And your idea sounds fantastic!

Thanks too for the encouragement!  What do you think of the Swiss Family idea?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

So my Exo is out for delivery and well, I just want it to come now! 

Started on my "roots" last night and I'll get those pics up when my toy gets here.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Expecting pics.. I am looking at one of these as well. Nice cobalts!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the Cobalts! They have a ton of personality, that's for sure.

Well UPS said, 'End of Day,' which probably means around 7ish. So I'll post a few pics now instead.

To make my fake roots, I experimented with 25ft of nylon rope. With about two lines cut to about two feet in length, I tied knots all the way down to the ends. The desired effect was uneven, knarly roots. I got my idea which inspired me from this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html

To achieve thicker roots, I cut three two foot lines and tied knots to those.

Next on my list is finding corner, plastic planters {or cut them down myself if I have too}, one on each the top right and left sides, and I'd like another planter in the center. For the middle sides of the glass, I'm going to try and find some "vining" of sorts to give the appearence of roots growning from the ground, up. 

All these ideas at the moment are just speculation. I'll know more when the Exo gets here. 

Jess


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Exo Terra with a tek fixture. This is gonna be sweet. And your welcome. I am hopefully setting up a very similar setup with some cobalts here soon.
COME ON UPS! DELIVER ALREADY! lol

Cant wait to see pics of the roots all finished up, I am quite new but havent seen this type of idea yet.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Exo Terra with a tek fixture. This is gonna be sweet. And your welcome. I am hopefully setting up a very similar setup with some cobalts here soon.
> COME ON UPS! DELIVER ALREADY! lol
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of the roots all finished up, I am quite new but havent seen this type of idea yet.


Ya no kidding. Get your but here now, UPS! 

I like t5's - a lot. Will never go back to CPs - Ew. 



> Cant wait to see pics of the roots all finished up, I am quite new but havent seen this type of idea yet.


 Me too! But everytime I look at the photos, it looks like the great stuff barfed. lol! Actually this is my first time building on my own. In the past I had my good friend build my current viv. I was lazy then. So everything is experimental. No Anthonyi will be introduced for months so have plenty of time.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Well the Exo Terra arrived cracked badly.

I've contacted Josh at Josh's Frogs and hope he will help me out.

Evil UPS. 

EDIT the small styro chips were emptied when this photo was taken for info.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Do these exo-terras and zoo-meds crack more often than regular glass? It seems we hear a lot of these stories of them being cracked on arival... makes me worried about the one I have that is already made...


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know. Maybe someone with more experience will come forward.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldn't say they always arrive cracked but if it were me, I'd rather go to local pet store rather then have one shipped any day


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Finished filing a claim with UPS, and we will see what tomorrow brings. Hopefully good news.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe the glass in the zoo med and exo terras are much thinner than a regular aquarium as they are not designed to fully hold water. They also appear to not be tempered so it can be drilled. 

Sorry to hear fishr.. that definately is bad.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Darn, real sorry to see your terrarium arrive so badly damaged. I also would never order something that fragile on the internet just due to the fact that it's a single item and is not going to get the proper care on an automated shipping sorter line. Check out some of the videos on line and you will see what I mean.
I cannot wait to see your build since I have two 18 x 18 x 24's and a 18 x 18 x 18 sitting here waiting for me to get busy on them. Right now I'm using the smaller one as a place to keep my new plants while awaiting me to start their new homes. Wishing you Good luck on your new terrarium in one piece.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for the support.  Unfortunately, I don't have a car so picking up supplies, etc is a slow process so shipping is easier for me. Spoke to Josh and a new one is being shipped out today. Yays! Josh's Frogs has awesome service. Very friendly and understanding.



> I cannot wait to see your build since I have two 18 x 18 x 24's and a 18 x 18 x 18 sitting here waiting for me to get busy on them. Right now I'm using the smaller one as a place to keep my new plants while awaiting me to start their new homes. Wishing you Good luck on your new terrarium in one piece.


Thanks! I really want to build this thing!  And thanks for the good luck wishes!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Following along! I love the big root/stump idea 

edit- sorry about the cracked Exo


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

As a Re-enactor, it's generally not a good idea to PO us like UPS. We're armed well.  lol

Thanks for that though. Appreciate it. UPS is showing the delivery is the 16th.
They better not play ice hockey with it this time.

I think I put a link that inspired my idea. It was from Raf. But ya, I can't wait to get going. hehe


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Picked up a few odds and ends for the viv.

More rope for roots/vines. The two larger PVC is to add depth to the background. The smaller one is my stump where most likely two very nice broms will be added to each of the two holes.

Exo will arrive in three days, hopefully in one piece this time.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Worked on my roots tonight. Will finish as soon as I get more coco. How do you guys like it so far?

Also my lights should be in later this week and only two days left for my replacement Exo. 

As for plants, I can see myself doing a fairly large order with them. I also want to try passionflowers, just one. Has anyone tried these in viv conditions? 

Thanks for following along. 

Jess


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Tank arrived!  YES!

*Step 1*
_For tonight..._

Re-inforce the four edges with Silicone.




























Cheers
Jess


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry guys for posting in this thread so much. I'm treating it more as a blog.

Well definitely a newbe with GS.  Not sure if the PVC where I tried to hold it in place with it will hold once the tank is flipped back up. Definitely will have not to be so trigger-happy in the future.

Oh ya, I had a "duh moment" tonight but I'd figured I'd share my wealth of knowledge: Make sure to wear a good pair of shoes with those gloves! LOL And those shoes better not be ones you care about. haha


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

For the pvc showing, I'm thinking when it's time, applying silicone to the exposed areas, and then adding the subrate to it, is the best way to go. I'm always up for ideas/opinions. I was thinking using that same method for the rope. 

Carving some of the foam is going to be interesting. 










Just another view here.

How does it look so far to everyone?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Finished with foam! Time for silicone soon and visit my favorite local nursery! 

Here are a few more.




























Oh and my tree and its roots will be added. 

Thanks for following.


----------



## smilin-buddha (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to keep track of this build


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Minor update, because we like them:

Have most of the soil mix I like to use, which is as followed:

Orchid chips
Long fiber sphagnum
Peat 

Need:
Fine coco fiber (Need this for backgound and for the mix)
2x 24 watt T5HO lamps,  I'm thinking 2x 6500ks, but definitely like feedback if anyone has any. hehe
The pretty clay balls

Question though, has anyone tried vermeculite in their mixes?

Off to the nursery tomorrow. Hopefully they'll have my coco and lamps, and if I'm really lucky, the pretty clay balls too. At least, in a perfect world.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

smilin-buddha said:


> I want to keep track of this build


Thanks!

Hope you've enjoyed it so far. I had this elaborate "picture" in my head. Now, I think I'll just wing it. So long as the tank or lights don't explode, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Going to be a lot of razor action to clean up the glass, etc.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone still following my build thread?


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still paying attention 



fishr said:


> Is anyone still following my build thread?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

haha Thanks Pet-Teez. I figure the tank will be done by mid March, then it'll sit around for weeks until I've decided on a plant list for order. lol


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking down










Looking straight on










Those white spots are driving me nuts!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Good news: I'm mostly done now!  I am going to pick up 2 more tubes of GE I and fill in the bald spots and attach sphagnum moss on the pvc, and finish up my stump and tree roots. Finishing touches is scraping off the silicone, and then letting everything cure. 

After curing is complete, time to order plants! 

Thanks to all those who have been following.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Little update:

From Josh for the new viv:

Live Oak leaves
Green Tree (Shag) Moss (1 gallon) 
Springs
ABG mix (8 quart)

I've read quite a few positive feedback for the ABG mix so I'm going to use it in my mix. 

I'm really curious to try the shag moss. Should be a fun experiment!

That's all for now. I'll post this time, when the tank is completely finished instead of "stage photos" of the process. I'm sure everyone wants to see the final product now.

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated pics:


















Hole is for a nice "show" brom.









Hide/a place to roost, there is another opening on the other side to enter, exit but with the enterence in this pic, another nice brom will go here.









Exo Terra vines are ugly, lol, so I made my own out of nylon rope. Hope you like them as much as I do.









Annnddd... The test subject. 

There are still some spots to clear up but it's coming along. Next is a black background.

Please if anyone has comments or suggestions, don't be shy.

Jessica


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Forgot about the moss.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That's really neat! I think I liked it better without the moss though..

EDIT: OH WOW that orchid is wicked!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks!

Ya, I'm experimenting with the moss. Trying to see where it likes to grow. I saw a photo on Josh's page on facebook and the moss look beautiful and lush so I had to try it. Only time will tell.

Jessica

EDIT: When I saw it, I had to try this orchid! I put in a small order with Tropiflora and another orchid is coming along with a few broms and my favorite fern. I think after that, I'll let the plants fill in. I can only see myself poking holes in the foam background to try some Tills. Man this is an addicting hobby but I love it! No frogs in it right now.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Tropiflora order

1.









2.


















3.









4.









Can't wait for these.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Update:


----------

